# upgrading a wraparound bridge...



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I built a 56' LP Junior copy (off of a genuine 56' I had access to measure and template) a number of years ago. Great guitar, and it was my first experience with a wraparound bridge.

I used one of these:

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Bridges...kinson_Gotoh_Adjustable_Bridge_Tailpiece.html

A semi-adjustable, intonatable gotoh bridge. It was OK... but I wanted to try something better. I ordered a pigtail wraparound with adjustable saddles and just put it on my LP Jr a week ago...

one of these:

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Bridges...idges/Pigtail_Aluminum_Wraparound_Bridge.html

Now, I tell you the pigtail is noticably better! It suustains better, and I swear it sounds better.

The gotoh is pot metal, quite heavy. I used some locking posts with the pigtail, and it is aluminum with steel saddles. It is a very well made unit IMO. A little pricey but I wont be replacing it again.

If you are lookign for a wraparound, I would give the pigtail a serious look, just try and look past the near $100 cost (plus posts, gulp!)

AJC


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Pigtail is good stuff, my R4 had the wrap tail (non adjustable), studs and bushing. My R8 has the tail piece, studs and bushings as well.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I had a Wilkinson with the adjustable B/G piece on my Historic Special. When I swapped to the Pigtail repro of the original 50's part I also noticed a huge difference. I think you need light aluminum to get that ideal "airy" wraparound tone.

I put the Wilkinson on my homebuilt LP Junior - perhaps it's time to get another Pigtail...


----------

